# fallout 3 xlive.dll giving me error!



## whippey (Feb 7, 2009)

hi i keep getting this:

:\Users\whippey\Desktop\Fallout 3\xlive.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error. Try installing the programme again ETC ETC

i have tried all my powers to get it to work., but no like 
help plz plz!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello, did you try to download Live 2.0 ?

you can get it from here : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...78-7A4E-4F89-A88C-319972839793&displaylang=en


----------

